# HELP! Is this trailer worth $100?!?!



## GvilleBlackBeard (Jul 8, 2011)

I just found it on craigslist. I need a trailer, but i dont know if this is the one. Its for a 14' flatbottom jon boat.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 8, 2011)

If it's not rusted out and the bearings are good then yes. Look where the springs connect, axle meets the hubs, corners, etc...


----------



## GvilleBlackBeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok I will check for those things. They said they would trade my ipod for it, so i may go that route...


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 8, 2011)

From this angle it looks warped? I think for all the money you will have to put into it, you can buy a better one on craigs


----------



## ober51 (Jul 8, 2011)

IMO, no. I think you can do better. I got my previous trailer, which was bigger and in better shape, for $350.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Something is definately twisted in that frame. It also looks like its better suited for a 12 footer. Id pass. If your looking for a beater trailer to rebuild and make new again, check out my trailer build in my sig. If I had it to do over again, Id just buy a new one. I had a lot of fun doing it cause I love projects like that but when it was all said and done, I could have bought a new trailer for 100 bucks more than I had in mine. I only paid $150 for the trailer. Maybe my old one fixed up new is better than a new one, I dunno. Id still pass on the one you posted and find something that is at least straight and better suited for a 14 footer.


----------



## GvilleBlackBeard (Jul 8, 2011)

well then that does it. ill pass on this one. i appreciate the input guys!


----------

